

Mercedes G 63 AMG 6x6 - davcj
http://vidinterest.com/video/4777/mercedes-has-introduced-this-sixwheeled-beast-to-haunt-your-
Mercedes has introduced this six-wheeled beast to haunt your dreams.
======
josephby
Coming to the valet parking area of a Moscow Night Club near you.

